# is my new gun good? need help quick



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

tommrow im getting a Benjamin Sheridan pellet gun. its in .117, i was wondering if i can take down groundhogs/*****/ and possums with it
with good shots of course :sniper:/ by the way the fps is about 800


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

yo umight need a little more power like 1000 fps


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Brower how can I put this "NO WAY". Get a 22 Magnum!! I had a opossum soak up 3 rounds from a 22lr with stingers 32grn bullet at 1600 fps before it died! I will admit my shooting could have been better! I tried to make a head shot and blew the poor things face off I then needed a double tap center mass to put him out of his paine! I hit him solid both times in the body and set him next to the woodshed. The next morning He was gone!!! I found him 30 feet away dead, I felt so bad I swore off the 22 LR and now use the 22 magnum with TNT hollow points.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bore.224, I'm pretty sure a possum would take a .30-30 and still manage to walk a few feet...

Brower, yes, the gun should work fine on anything up to about possum or **** size, but those animals are tough. You'll have to use heavy pellets to get as much power behind the shot as you'll be wanting for those critters...


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

if you use a good pellet and u r at most 20yds you shoudnt have any trouble as long as u have good shot placment


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cleankill47 said:


> Bore.224, I'm pretty sure a possum would take a .30-30 and still manage to walk a few feet...
> ...


Yes, but thats not the point I was trying to make. On small game at certain ranges and under field conditions making clean kill shots reqires a fast moving explosive bullet. I have shot a pellet gun "ALLOT" when I was a kid and I know they are not good at killing anything other than small birds.
Yeah sure if you get one of those super pellet guns "1000 fps" for say $150-$200 dollars "Why not a marlin 22 mag for the $$" and stick the barrel in the ear of a racoon, yes then it may kill it!!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Brower,

A .177 cal. is ok for small birds, rabbits and squirrels. I myself like the .20 cal. much better than the .177 because it has more knockdown power in my opinion.

If you want to shoot anything bigger such as ***** you have to use something that will get the job done without crippling the animal needlessly! Some guys on here say they have taken ***** with a .177 cal. rifle, any damn fool can get lucky once in a while, what they don't tell you is how many they cripple and get away only to die a lingering death!

If you are going to shoot ***** or ground hogs buy a good .22 magnum or a .17 cal. rim fire rifle, not an air rifle! These will take ***** and ground hogs out to 130 to 150 yards.

You have a responsibility to the game you are hunting! Use a big enough gun to get the job done just incase you don't hit him just right!

Bob A.


----------

